# [TUTO] Serveur impression wifi D-Link DPR-1260



## Yogilours (8 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous,

Après avoir galéré quelques temps avec mon serveur d'impression wifi D-link DPR-1260, voilà comment j'ai réussi à l'installer sur un système OS X (alors que selon le manuel, il ne fonctionne pas avec mac...). J'espère que cela pourra en aider plus d'un... c'est un peu "installe D-Link pour les nuls" mais les experts survoleront les passages pour débutants....  

Tout d'abord, connecter l'appareil avec un câble réseau à votre routeur wifi et non pas à votre ordinateur comme vous le feriez pour la config du routeur...

L'adresse du D-link DPR-1260 est fixe à la livraison ou après un reboot (voire dans le manuel, je crois que c'était 192.168.0.10), ensuite utiliser votre navigateur pour accéder via l'adresse ip et faire un update du firmware (à downloader sur le site D-link.com), j'utilise le firmware 1.21., le tout se trouve dans l'onglet de paramétrage avant l'onglet aide (navigation dans la frame de gauche, 5ème menu). Mettre ou non en français...

Changer l'adresse ip soit en fixe soit mettre en DHCP --> toujours le même onglet, 2ème menu "paramètres réseau". Dans le 3ème menu, configurer votre accès au wifi comme vous le feriez pour un autre pc  ou mac   à raccorder au réseau.

Lors de n'importe quel reboot, n'oubliez pas de changer l'adresse IP dans votre navigateur si vous êtes passé en DHCP ou en IP fixe... oui c'est bête mais je me suis énervé 5 minutes avant de remarquer que l'adresse initiale avait changé...  

Dans le 3ème onglet (Avancé) je n'ai sauf erreur rien changé, TCP Raw et LPR sont les deux activé, puis UPnP est aussi actif.

Ensuite (peut-être après un reboot pour valider à voire...) vous pouvez débrancher votre câble et le serveur devrait être maintenant accessible via votre navigateur en wifi. Dans l'onglet Etat (EN: Status), votre imprimante que vous avez branchée doit aussi être visible:

par exemple:

Liste de les périphériques

USB Port 1: 	 Canon iP4200
État de l'imprimante: 	 Prêt
Raw TCP port: 	 9100
LPR Nom de la file d'attente: 	 iP4200
Scanner: 	 Aucune scanner détecté

IMPORTANT: Notez le nom de la file d'attente LPR (Queue) qui a été affectée par le serveur.

Ensuite, si vous essayez d'ajouter une nouvelle imprimante dans OS X, via "ajouter imprimante" --> "Imprimante IP" --> "Protocole Line Printer Deamon - LPD", vous ne devriez pas trouver de pilote dans la liste en bas de la fenêtre sous "Imprimer via".

Vous pouvez donc télécharger les drivers Gimp sous:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3

installer le dmg, puis refaire la manipulation d'installe de l'imprimante comme suit:

Protocole: Line Printer Deamon - LPD
Adresse: l'adresse de votre D-Link DPR-1260 --> 192.168. ...... (etc)
File d'attente : entrez le nom donné par le serveur d'impression

Nom: no comment
Emplacement : ENTREZ AUSSI LE NOM DE LA FILE D'ATTENTE !
Imprimer via: ici vous devriez maintenant trouver un driver avec la mention "CUPS et Gutenprint 5..." etc

Voilà, pour les drivers, se n'est pas toujours exactement ceux de votre imprimante, essayez de prendre le plus proche. Par exemple, pour ma iP4200, j'ai pris la iP4000 et cela fonctionne à quelques exceptions prêt dans NeoOffice.

Si vous avez uniquement un environnement mac, je ne peux que vous conseillez de ne PAS acheter ce produit mais plutôt un "Airport Extreme" qui fonctionne apparement très bien   (article complet d'installe dans le dernier Vous et Votre MAC)

bonne chance,

Yannick


----------



## Zyrol (9 Avril 2007)

je transf&#232;re ce post dans "reseau & serveurs"


----------

